# Models on Battleship Iowa



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

We don't have many, but here they are, Arizona, Missouri, and Yamato...


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

Mighty Mo looks particularly impressive. Is it the Builder's Model?

Regards,
Roy.


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

Dartskipper said:


> Mighty Mo looks particularly impressive. Is it the Builder's Model?
> 
> Regards,
> Roy.


This is all I know...


----------



## Dartskipper (Jan 16, 2015)

jamesgpobog said:


> This is all I know...


Many thanks for the information. Much appreciated.(Thumb)

Roy.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

What were the "vents" or "tunnels" for aft on the Yamato? Mighty Mo - That is one mighty model!
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

makko said:


> What were the "vents" or "tunnels" for aft on the Yamato? Mighty Mo - That is one mighty model!
> Rgds.
> Dave


Actually a rather cool design feature...boat storage. There was an internal small boat 'hanger'.


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks, James. I agree, a very unusual feature.
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Must had been quite a challenge to get those models and cases below decks on a battleship.
Beautiful models by the way.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Even all those years ago these ships had good looking lines.


----------

